# noisy fans, airflow filter



## chaotica (Jul 30, 2003)

Do any of you have any ideas on how to reduce the noise of the fans?? Perhaps a non-conductive lubricant?

Also, wouldn't it seem reasonable to have a filter on the air intake? Provided of course that proper airflow is maintained.

Thanks,

Chaotica


----------

